# His scrotum shriveled up tight



## paraskevi (Mar 3, 2008)

Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που αισθάνεται ένας άνδρας εκεί κάτω όταν φοβάται; Στο βιβλίο μου επαναλαμβάνεται τουλάχιστον εφτά φορές. Ρώτησα κάνα-δυο άνδρες, αλλά δεν μου έδωσαν ικανοποιητική απάντηση. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω "ένιωσε ένα σφίξιμο στην κοιλιά του" ή κάτι παρεμφερές, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση με το scrotum ακολουθεί μια σειρά άλλων, όπως: "Το στομάχι του έγινε κόμπος, τα σωθικά του ανακατεύτηκαν, his scrotum shriveled...".


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Ή εγώ δεν έχω φοβηθεί αρκετά, ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Scrotum, ως γνωστόν είναι το όσχεο, το οποίο μαζεύεται (δηλαδή οι λεγόμενοι κρεμαστήρες μυς συσπώνται) όταν κάνει κρύο, ώστε οι όρχεις να πλησιάζουν στο σώμα και να διατηρούνται στην κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρωτόγονο ένστικτο με το οποίο συμβαίνει το ίδιο όταν κάποιος νιώθει ότι απειλείται, θα σε γελάσω (και δεν το θέλω).


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2008)

Μήπως να αφήναμε ήσυχο το "εκεί κάτω" και να έβαζες κάτι αυτοσχεδιαστικό, όπως π.χ. "του κόπηκαν τα ήπατα"; (λέμε τώρα..)


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 3, 2008)

Μήπως ζαρώνει ή συρρικνώνεται και από φόβο; Τι ρωτάω κι εγώ τώρα!; Το θέμα είναι και πώς θα το εκφράσω. "Ζάρωσαν τ' απαυτά του;" "Συρρικνώθηκε το όσχεό του;" Όπως και να'ναι, βγάζει μάτι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2008)

Ζάρωσαν τα αχαμνά του.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 3, 2008)

Εάν ζαρώνουν από φόβο, Αλεξάνδρα, η ατάκα σου είναι ό,τι πρέπει!


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Μήπως ζαρώνει ή συρρικνώνεται και από φόβο; Τι ρωτάω κι εγώ τώρα!; Το θέμα είναι και πώς θα το εκφράσω. "Ζάρωσαν τ' απαυτά του;" "Συρρικνώθηκε το όσχεό του;" Όπως και να'ναι, βγάζει μάτι.




Πάντως, αν έχει ζαρώσει, μόνο μάτι δε βγάζει! (couldn't help it!!) 

(μπορείτε να το διαγράψετε όποτε θέλετε :-D)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Δεν μπορώ να γράψω "ένιωσε ένα σφίξιμο στην κοιλιά του" ή κάτι παρεμφερές, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση με το scrotum ακολουθεί μια σειρά άλλων, όπως: "Το στομάχι του έγινε κόμπος, τα σωθικά του ανακατεύτηκαν, his scrotum shriveled...".


Καλημέρα. Κάθε γλώσσα χρησιμοποιεί τη δική της χρωματική παλέτα για να ζωγραφίσει αυτές τις καταστάσεις, οπότε, αν δεν λέμε κάτι παρόμοιο στη δική μας γλώσσα, πρέπει να ζυγίσουμε πόσο αποτελεσματική είναι η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση. Με ρίσκα. Στην Αλεξάνδρα, που δεν έχει αχαμνά, μπορεί να αρέσει η έκφραση «ζάρωσαν τα αχαμνά του», ενώ στον λέξοπλαστ, που έχει, να μην του θυμίζει τίποτα, ίσως επειδή είναι ατρόμητος, ίσως επειδή ο φόβος που νιώθει δεν φτάνει ίσαμε εκεί κάτω.

Οπότε, προβληματίσου αρχικά για την αποτελεσματικότητα των δικών μας εκφράσεων:
του κόπηκαν τα ήπατα
τον έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας
ένα ρίγος διέτρεξε το κορμί του
του σηκώθηκαν οι τρίχες όρθιες
του κόπηκε η αναπνοή / το αίμα
του λύθηκαν τα γόνατα

Το παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στην κυριολεξία και την «τοπικοποίηση» ανήκει στους πονοκεφάλους της μετάφρασης και ένα ερώτημα που βάζει θα σου δώσει εδώ την απάντηση: μας δίνει σημαντική πραγματολογική, πολιτιστική ή γλωσσική πληροφορία η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 3, 2008)

> μας δίνει σημαντική πραγματολογική, πολιτιστική ή γλωσσική πληροφορία η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση;



Όποιος έχει πάει φαντάρος, θα θυμάται ότι εκείνη την πρώτη μέρα, που κοντεύεις να τα κάνεις επάνω σου από τον φόβο, τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι σου, έχεις πεθάνει από το άγχος (να συνεχίσω; ) και σε πάνε μαζί με άλλους ... (συμπληρώστε διψήφιο αριθμό) νοματαίους στο ιατρείο και λέει ένας (γιατρός; ) κατεβάστε τα και σκύψτε, τότε συνειδητοποιείς ότι ναι

τα αχαμνά ζαρώνουν απ' τον φόβο.

(ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: έχω αφήσει διάστημα ανάμεσα στις παρενθέσεις και τα ερωτηματικά, επειδή όταν δεν το αφήνω μετατρέπονται σε εμότικονς χαμογελαστά που κλείνουν το μάτι)


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Ο nickel με ενέπνευσε: "του πάγωσε το αίμα".
Το είπε και η Υπουργός:  "mon sang s'est glacé".

(Λεξοπλάστ)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

Είδες, paraskevi; Αρκούσε να μπει ένας άντρας με τα σωστά (ευαίσθητα) αχαμνά...

Μπαλταράκο: προς το παρόν, δεν έχει γίνει προεπιλογή να μην ενεργοποιούνται οι φατσούλες και θα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις εκείνο το κουτάκι στα Advanced Options που λέει Disable smileys in text.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είδες, paraskevi; Αρκούσε να μπει ένας άντρας με τα σωστά (ευαίσθητα) αχαμνά...




Ουφ! Ευτυχώς, nickel, προς στιγμή νόμισα ότι εγώ το -μπιπ- το νήμα! ;-D

(Τι καλά που ακόμα δεν έχουμε κάνει επίσημα εγκαίνια!)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

Μια επανανάγνωση του μηνύματός σου θα σου δώσει να καταλάβεις σε ποιο επίπεδο θα κινείται εδώ η λογοκρισία.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2008)

Χαχαχαχα! Girl is gonna have fun!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Έλα φρόνιμα οι junior!


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Έλα φρόνιμα οι junior!




A! Δεν παίζω!! Εσύ γιατί είσαι κανονικό μέμπε δηλαδή;;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> A! Δεν παίζω!! Εσύ γιατί είσαι κανονικό μέμπε δηλαδή;;



Αν ρωτήσεις άλλες δύο φορές, θα καταλάβεις.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 3, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Κόντε Μπάλταρ (μα πού σας ξέρω; ) που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας την τραγική εμπειρία σας ;).
_Ζάρωσαν τ' αχαμνά του_, λοιπόν. Κατοχυρώθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

Και μια πρόσθετη γλωσσική παρατήρηση: Όχι «σταφίδιασαν», γιατί αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το κρύο.


----------

